# Rauchmalt



## big d (22/7/04)

hi guys
im planning on putting down a smoked beer with rauchmalt and using jw tradional ale malt as the base.
has anyone got a recipe i can try out else wise i will just have to go with the flow and experiment some what.maybe a smoked porter.

cheers
big d


----------



## dicko (22/7/04)

Big D,
Grumpy Thomas recons this is pretty good.
Not using an ale malt as a base but you might be able to work it around

<QUOTE
GT's Smoked Ale

50.0 3.00 kg. Vienna Malt 
16.7 1.00 kg. Munich Malt 
16.7 1.00 kg. Pilsner Malz 
16.7 1.00 kg. Rauchmalz

Original gravity = 1.057
IBU = 29 (all Saazer hops 75 minute boil)
Koelsch yeast
Mashed for 45 mins at 60degC
45 mins at70degC
Fermented at 14-16degC

Recipe can be replicated with IMCA Munich malt (12EBC) for similar colour and maltiness.
The Vienna malt and yeast were both 'gifts', thought I'd use them whilst they were fresh!
QUOTE>

Cheers


----------



## bonk (22/7/04)

big d,

i think byo.com has some smoked porter recipes to try


----------



## GMK (22/7/04)

Beer Captured have one Smoked Beer recipe.

Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier Marzen


Mash 2.27kg pilsner malt with speciality grains:
680gms Munich malt
226gms cara-Munich
42 gms Choc malt
1.9kg smoked Malt
at 66.7C for 90mins

90min boil 
Bittering 50gms tetnang
Flavour 7gms each of tetnang & hallertae

Yeast 2124 Bohemium Lager
or, 2308 Munich Lager

Ferment 
primary 8 days
Secondary 6 weeks

Og 1058
FG 1014-1015


----------



## Doc (22/7/04)

I'm drinking my Smoked DunkelWeizen right now.
It is a beauty.
It uses 250gr of Weyermann Smoked Malt.

Beers,
Doc

Doc's Smoked Dunkel Weizen II

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

17-B Wheat Beer, Bavarian Dunkelweizen

Min OG: 1.040 Max OG: 1.056
Min IBU: 10 Max IBU: 20
Min Clr: 20 Max Clr: 45 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.40 Wort Size (L): 23.40
Total Grain (kg): 4.86
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.57
Anticipated EBC: 30.3
Anticipated IBU: 18.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 27.53 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.043 SG 10.75 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
61.7 3.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
22.8 1.11 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 20
5.1 0.25 kg. Weyermann Smoked Germany 1.037 4
5.1 0.25 kg. Weyermann CaraWheat Germany 1.037 120
3.1 0.15 kg. Hoepfner Melanoidin Germany 1.037 40
2.1 0.10 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special I Germany 1.036 950

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
26.00 g. Pacific Hallertau Pellet 5.00 18.2 60 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 Tsp Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP300 Hefeweizen Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 4.86
Water Qts: 15.85 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 15.00 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.09 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 67 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 78 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 18.24 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (22/7/04)

If you are not used to smoked beers I suggest brewing an ale and adding 250g rauchmalz


Jovial Monk


----------



## Jazman (22/7/04)

well i have dont eh gt thoma recipe and i love it the tast is strong to start of with but it gets better and im addictided to it so i used 1kg rauch malz 3 kilo imc munich 1 kg pis and hallertau and danstar nottigham and i love this beer will put iti in the recipe section


----------



## Gulf Brewery (22/7/04)

Another way of doing this is to make a lapsang tea and add this to the beer. It can give a very smoky flavour easily. You can do a small addition at a time until you come to a good level

Pedro


----------



## Jovial_Monk (22/7/04)

I forgot about the Lapsang Souchong trick!

JM


----------



## GMK (23/7/04)

can you guys expalin the Lapsang Souchong / Tea method for the uninitiated.

Thanks


----------



## Crispy (23/7/04)

Jazman said:


> i love it the tast is strong to start of with but it gets better and im addictided to it so i used 1kg rauch malz 3 kilo imc munich 1 kg pis


 Interesting addition  , Jaz.........1kg of pis.......no wonder the taste is strong.. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Cheers,

Crispy


----------



## big d (23/7/04)

thanks for the recipes and advice guys.
now i just need some more munich and a swag of pilsner wheat and vienna.  
have to get these on my next bulk buy.
may have to stick with the smoked porter as my only base grain on mass at the mo is pale malt.

cheers
big d


----------



## Gulf Brewery (23/7/04)

GMK said:


> My post was
> 
> Another way of doing this is to make a lapsang tea and add this to the beer
> 
> ...


GMK

Do you really need instructions on making a cup of tea B) 

Pedro


----------



## Barry cranston (25/7/04)

Good Day
If I remember correctly there are/were two types of smoked malt available. One you only needed 100-200 gms for the smoked taste and the other you needed 1+ kg for the same effect. You might need to establish which type of smoked malt you have.
All the best, Barry.


----------



## wessmith (25/7/04)

Gidday Barry, 

Rauchmalt by its name defines the German beech smoked malt that is famous for its use around Bamburg in beers like Schlenkerla. It can be used up to 100%, however the trick, as in all brewing, is to balance the smokiness with something else. In the "Wobbly Boot" recipe (a Schlenkerla dark smoked wheat beer lookalike) I have posted before, you need to use a W68 yeast strain to balance the flavours and aromas (White Labs WLP300 or Wyeast 3068). Lesser amounts around 30% can deliver a nice smokey ale or say 10% for a smokey lager.

There is also peated malt that comes from the UK and is intended for distilling. It is quite heavily smoked with peat as the name suggests but is loaded with phenols and frankly not something I would use in beer. I dont believe that any is currently available in Australia.

Wes.


----------



## wedge (25/7/04)

Isn't Golden Promise a smokey malt Wes? I think i remember reading about using it in smokey Scottish Ales. I could be very wrong of course.


----------



## wessmith (26/7/04)

Golden Promise is a traditional Scottish SPRING barley (as opposed to Maris Otter, Halcyon and Optic being winter barleys) and as such typically has a very low protein level. There is not a whiff of smoke in sight - it makes a great ale malt and is always in high demand from brewerys like Timothy Taylor.

Wes.


----------

